# Brutally honest with yourself...?



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I had a chat with @fourtines and I saw that I was deluding myself and had inaccurate perceptions left over from the time where I fought hard to not be considered a type 6.

So what I did was gather the family (mom and my brother) and set out to do the 2 tests which seemed more accurate in the past. I have done this once before with my brother to make sure my MBTI was the correct one.

*Here are my brutally honest results:*










I noticed something in the enneagram. Type 6 makes me have certain S and J qualities as an INFP.










Maybe doing the test with 2 other people watching over your back so you don't cheat or pick an idealized trait in stead of an existing one is the best way to go.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

What tests are these? & congrats on your findings!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

funcoolname said:


> What tests are these? & congrats on your findings!


Personality Types: PSTypes Enneagram Test - Enneagram and Myers Briggs

free-myers-briggs-test.xls


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

*PSTypes Enneagram Test Results*

*The Distribution of Your Scores*


Type One:

29
Type Two:

13
Type Three:

27
Type Four:

56
Type Five:

49
Type Six:

23
Type Seven:

24
Type Eight:

7
Type Nine:

32

*Your probable Enneagram Type*

Your main type is *4*.	
Considering the wings you should be a *4w5 *

*I *was brutally honest with myself(always am, self-objectivity comes naturally to me), and it still gave me the wrong type. I'm probably not a 4w5. People mistype on those tests all the time, not because they lack self-objectivity(although it can be an issue for some), but because the questions are not well chosen. I beleive tests should ask questions about the motivations more, the "whys" behind the behaviors...instead of just asking people how they relate to personality traits. Another issue is that tests authors rely too much on the stereotypes. For instance, there is the false beleif that Fives are emotionally unaware, or/and repulsed by their emotions, and such a statement is usually put on tests. While it may ring true forsome Fives, especially a 5w6, I imagine the heavy w4 of a 5w4 might drive an individual to melancholic fantasizing much like a core 4 would, and make him or her more emotionally aware. Well, can you see that person testing accurately? I can't. So yeah, tests are ruined by stereotypes too much to classify someone correctly. Someone should invent a better test...


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Nymma said:


> *PSTypes Enneagram Test Results*
> 
> *The Distribution of Your Scores*
> 
> ...


o.o the point here is to allow the opinion of those closest to you to manifest on the test. My results are basically how those 2 people saw me. Umm are you sure you are not a 4? Its true that tests are not that accurate, but if you are objective enough it will get approximately close.

I have a question for you. Which one sounds true for you?

a)The Reactive Group, react strongly and need response from others.

b)The Competency Group, cut off feelings and solve problems logically.

Type 5 does feel strongly inside, but it is capable of putting feelings aside when it needs to and solve things logically. Basically a T. Ts have emotions and feelings, they just chose to follow logic.


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

Rim said:


> o.o the point here is to allow the opinion of those closest to you to manifest on the test. My results are basically how those 2 people saw me. Umm are you sure you are not a 4? Its true that tests are not that accurate, but if you are objective enough it will get approximately close..


Well, 4 is a possibility, sure, but I'm leaning towards Five at the moment. I can't relate to the disintegration to 2(but I relate to the connection to 1) while I can see an unealthy sevenish manifestation in myself. I've just never been a needy, clingy person in my unealthiest hours. I withdraw under stress, but instead of being intrusive to others, I retreat, indulging myself excessively into solo activities(more extremely than usual), like reading, researching, tv watching,etc..to such an extreme extent that I become reckless, and forget to eat, sleep, take care of myself. I loose my focus and calmness, become scattered in my thoughts,can't seem to successfully anything, and become apathic towards the meaning I usually seek...I'm just into having fun and seeking endless distractions. That's when I'm very unealthy. When I'm healthy, I just persue solo interests(all of them boiling to identity expansion and understanding the world through theories), goals and long search for meaning without them affecting me negatively. I do it out of fulfillement rather than than of needed distraction.

I can see fundamental differences in myself and Fours in the forum. They tend to be more "others-oriented". Unlike me, they seem to want to find connection through a person, especially a lover. They can relate to wanting a 'special someone to rescue them from their melancholy". I don't. First, although I indulge in melancholic fantasies and thoughts, I don't see the downside of it. I don't want to change that about myself, even if it could make me "healthier". Second, well, I long for ideal CIRCUMSTANCES, not ideal love. If I ever become relationship-interested(unlikely), I can see myself as seeking the ideal lover, as in my short dating experience, I was quite elitist in my "man requirements" and style of relationship. But still, I cannot see myself actively searching for relationships... If I fall in love for someone, I would be open to giving romance a try, but I just never think about finding love. Romance sort of bores me, except when it comes to analysing compability, and attraction-repulsion dynamics components(wrote essays to self about that). And well,I'm a bit reluctant to enter relationships because it would take a lot of my free time. I prefer to persue solo interests I find meaningful, find ways to improve the originality of my image plus the accuracy of self-symbolism, work on goals... Not to mention...I am too selfish to deserve to be with someone. Too selfish and egocentric. I wouldn't respect anyone who'd settle for me.

Speaking of goals, another difference comes to mind. Many Fours on the forum seem to take their uniqueness for granted so much that they're nonchalant about it and focus instead on authenticity. In contrast, I feel the need to be the most unique person on earth, authentically... I feel I was a one-of-the-kind pearl that came to earth, too, but knowing that doesn't satisfy me like it does other Fours. I need and want to best other's uniqueness...I have a competitive mindset they don't have, and which rather belongs to the lens of a Three. Excellence, originality needed in my works, but I've got to win the contest too. They want to a "one of the kind" whereas I want to be "THE one of the kind". I experience authenticity/uniqueness clashes they don't...I need to become but is repulsed by having to become and want to be...So, in relation to the image triad, 3w4 makes more sense for me. Between uniqueness and being on top, I would chose uniqueness, which hints core 4, but the competitive mindset I have hints core 3. 

Yet...3 as a core doesn't fit because there is no way I belong in the assertive group. No way. I admire deeply those "go-getters", but I never was one of them. If I was, I would have tons of things accomplished instead of being impractical like I am. Not to mention, I don't face things "Heads-on" like they are reputed to do. Withdrawing group is what I relate to. Plus the optimistic, upbeat, way of 3s of always putting themselves out there, no matter after failures or not, well, that's not me. I can do that if there's no risk of humiliation, if I'm alone, but not in public. Failures known by the world and mediocrity, anything less than the exceptional, one of a kind performance/work/art shown in front of poeple, well...that humiliates me like nothing else does. It shames me so much, attacks the image I'm trying to project, gets me into self-hatred phases...I rarely feel as though my works are perfect enough to be exposed in public. And I look at other's works, and I don't know how they're not ashamed to show what they created, because their...peices seem so unoriginal, too common and shallow and pointless to me. I'm too self-conscious, prone to shame, elitist, unsatisfied to assert myself the way an assertive would. There's just some Three behaviors I can't relate to. Motivation fits, mindsets fits, some behavior does, but some doesn't, and that's my problem. I never behaved like a healthy 3 when I was healthy. I never had a foggy sense of identity like they have. I am emotionally aware, unlike them(although that could just be another lousy stereotype...)

I considered being a core 1w9, but althought most of it fitted, (general behaviors, needs, drives, mindsets), it doesn't make sense for me to be Gut-first. I would say I either feel-think-do or think-feel-do. I just...don't "do". It bores me. I'd rather play with ideas then to apply them. I am too self-indulgent(and fine with that) to be a 1. I amplify feelings to avoid emptiness, as well as to experience richer things. I'd rather explore the crap than stay in the mundane, because that's richer.the richer emotionally, the richer the person. And no, I am not always unealthy when I do that, so that brings disintegration to 4 out of the question. 

Also, I dislike "black-and-white" thinking. It's limited, narrow-minded. I can often see the grey in issues, the blue, the green, and the purple...Even though I take a position with usual certainity, I can understand many viewpoints. When my friends are fighting, I can easily find middle ground, emphatize with both of them, understand where they're coming from and spending a lot of time explaining the "opposite " view to the other. I even dislike words like opposite, this or that...It's too simple, black-and-white. I detest assumptions. I detest lack of understanding and lack of empathy. in my opinion, everything is possible, relative, and has exceptions. I don't beleive in absolutism. You can't just say black-and-white things like"Killing is bad". That's a generalization. It's not the act of killing that is wrong. It's killing in the wrong circumstances with the wrong motivations that is wrong. What about killing the next Hitler in the next war? That would be right, I beleive. Killing to ease the pain, that would be neutral. Killing innocent children, now THAT would be wrong. I beleive that there's no good or bad traits and no good or bad actions in this world. They just stay neutral, and it is the USE that is bad, good, neutral, or etc. Stupidity in a vilain would be good. Intelligence in a psycopath would be bad. Cowardice in a suicidal person would be good. Courage in that person would be terrible. And on and on...So when I hear people associate negativity with some things, I am thrown off by what I percieve as their lack of understanding. Open your minds, damn it! I feel to open-minded to be a 1. They tend to be rigid and unable to understand different viewpoints. 

Plus, I can easily argue on a side I do not beleive in debate-wise. I can argue on the correctness of one point, but not beleive in the higher argument, if you know what I mean. I consider myself logical(although not in a tradiditional way, I can see the logic in what poeple beleive is nonsense). Seems to me that a 1 would not bother, or at least, have more conventional views.

Finally, I found myself too objective to be a 4. Fours are said to be primarily subjective creatures, a thing that always ran false with me. I'm aware of my shortcomings and I don't tend to blame things on people. My feelings don't influence my objectivity. 

Ok, how about an example? You know how it's a popular tendency for a girl to hate the chick her boyfriend cheats on her with or/and dumps her for? Well I've always find that stupid. It's irrational for the girl to hate the chick. The boyfriend is the one who has commited the crime of cheating-he should be the one the girl hates. The chick has done nothing wrong, and it's unfair of the girl to hate the chick for the guy's action. In scenario two, it's ridiculous for the girl to even hate the guy for dumping her because it's not like he has done something morally wrong to her by dumping her--it's a simple matter of incompability. Another example? Well, you know about poeple tend to ditch their friends if said friends befriend someone they don't like/ennemies? That's also ridiculous. Just because you're friend with someone, it doesn't mean you have to be ennemies with their ennemies, and be friends with their friends. What kind of ultimatium is that? Compability is compability, nothing else should matter. I've been abandonned by friends so many times because two of my friends didn't like each other and I refused to give them up for the other. (resulted in both of them giving ME up...shows how much they value friendship). Anyway, point is, unless the ennemy does something unforgivable, like raping, continous bullying(on one side, with one agressor), then there's so reason for them to have that idiotic "Us versus them" mentaility.Yeah...stories of people behaving and feeling irrationally because they let their subjectivity influence them...really sore point for me. I just want to tell everyone to stop vomiting subjectivity and only bash when there's a reasonable, fair, reason why ...

As you can see, I'm clearly a dear old(if you qualify 19 as old) self-righteous nitpicking bitch. Sounds rather one-ish, does it not? Alas, for reasons already stated, I cannot be a core 1w9. Well...What is a type who withdraws, is objective,open, who has uniqueness needs in the core, who is self-oriented and reclusive, who seeks to understand the world, who explores the mind and emotions, but not the outer world, who has unconventional ideas? That's, ladies and genltemen, a 5w4. 3w4 as the image fix explains the competitive mindset added to the need of uniqueness, 1w9 explains the self-righteous crap I tend to write, and well, sheilding myself from intrusions has always been a dominant need in my case, although I would say that uniqueness drives me more. I internalize fear(5), but when in stress, In unealthy hours, I seek distractions in an hyperactive manner(7), my shame is dealt with by the promise of becoming the ideal Me in a 3 fashion, and my anger is let out self-righteously in moral issues, although I attempt to control myself first. (1). All needs in my tri-fix are needs I can really identify with. 

Also, I can relate to being biased in favor of counterintuitive explanations when it comes to world theories. I don't beleive in coincidence, in random order of things...There's no obvious structures, there's a higher, unseen explanation that most can't imagine...I view the truth/truths of the world like concepts that cannot be grasped with traditional logic, or faith...hidden links between everything, which brings things together, which makes the "nonsense" into sense...I don't view anything really as "bizarre" because what appears bizarre and unfounded is often a revelation that the simple-minded will miss. It's hard to put into words, but the gist of it is that I lean towards the bizarre, different, surreal, in terms of truths. From what I have read, this is common in 5w4s. They look for weird, imaginative explanations to make the world fit, instead of following what I call "traditional logic" of 5w6s. but yeah...As much as I seek to understand the world, I am more focused on my self,on goals of becoming/expanding identity, of self-expression through writing, art, poetry, clothes, and other representations... my inner world is THE world. 

So yeah, according to me, 5w4 fits more than any other type. Feel free to form your own opinion about it.



Rim said:


> I have a question for you. Which one sounds true for you?
> 
> a)The Reactive Group, react strongly and need response from others.
> 
> ...


I feel strongly but I don't react strongly. If I'm expressing my passion for something, I like to feed on their strong response. Still, when there is a problem, I beleive feelings have no place. Objectivity is needed to solve things, detach yourself and take a step back...Yeah, I always related more to the competency group than the reactive one. I rarely "react".


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

@Nymma, that was a lovely post roud:

I wouldn't discount core-1w9 yet, as they are a very heady and ruminative type. I consider them the most head-like of all the guts, myself. But I trust your self-discovery process, so I'm by no means pressing this upon you.

Good luck!


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

PSTypes Enneagram Test Results

The Distribution of Your Scores

Type One: 23

Type Two: 13

Type Three: 24

Type Four: 2

Type Five: 13

Type Six: 24

Type Seven: 43

Type Eight: 34

Type Nine: 34


Your probable Enneagram Type

Your main type is 7. 

Considering the wings you should be a 7w8.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I like this @Rim. Whenever I take an Enneagram test "there's no way I'm a 4" is always in the back of my mind, so anything emotion/sensitivity related I mark down despite some of it being true. This is my result with the bias removed.










What's worse is that while trying to eliminate possible types I'm coming to dislike 5 as much as 4 but unlike 4 there's no way I can deny it. I caught myself detaching while watching fireworks :sad:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

asmit127 said:


> I like this @Rim. Whenever I take an Enneagram test "there's no way I'm a 4" is always in the back of my mind, so anything emotion/sensitivity related I mark down despite some of it being true. This is my result with the bias removed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are good sides to every type and you have a tritype, not every 5 is the same and we don't display all sides of out type all the time. Try and find the qualities.

I know I hated 6 when I realized I was a 6 and opposed it with all I got. Things changed and I learned to appreciate my type for the strengths it gives me and the awareness.

Hmm you seem 5w6 1w9 4w5 from these results, that would be 145 archetype.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

ENFP - 64% E; 90% N; 67% F; 52% P

The Distribution of Your Scores

Type One: 20
Type Two: 32
Type Three: 24
Type Four: 36
Type Five: 23
Type Six: 36
Type Seven: 48
Type Eight: 17
Type Nine: 38
Your probable Enneagram Type

Your main type is 7.
Considering the wings you should be a 7w6.


Maybe my tritype isn't what I thought it was. It looks like 7-9-4 more than 7-9-3 now. Still a 7w6 though


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Took it again to see how previous results compared to now:



> *The Distribution of Your Scores*
> 
> Type One: *35*
> 
> ...


I'm thinking I'm still somewhere in the 7w8 or 8w7 category. The three is probably manifesting itself more atm simply because I'm actively working on projects that require a shameless amount of self-promotion.

Besides, my scores for both potential three wings is pitifully low.

I'm a tritype combination of 3, 7, and 8, but I'm not entirely sure the order just yet.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

JuliaRhys said:


> Took it again to see how previous results compared to now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, when answering questions try to answer the way you were a few years ago an are now. Try not to go with how you are feeling atm, but in general throughout your life.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@Rim

I do. I don't choose an answer until I can provide myself with at least one or two solid examples of where I behaved in such a way in the past.

But for your sake, I took the test again based off my behavior two years ago:



> PSTypes Enneagram Test Results
> 
> The Distribution of Your Scores
> 
> ...


The thing is, I was much more extreme a person when I was younger. Over the last couple of years I've managed to mellow out somewhat. I'm still an aggressive person, I just choose where and when to act upon my aggression. The thing is, you can't explain to a test the reasoning behind your answers, which makes it hard to choose. 

As an interesting aside, I'm basing this test result on me before I had my first major failure with regards to my professional life. Almost two years ago, I accepted a huge project believing I could manage the entire thing myself. I couldn't. The project fell through [for a variety of reasons besides my own arrogance] and all the blame fell on me.

I don't actually remember much of what happened anymore, but I do recall a conversation with my manager, who came up to me after everything had gone to Hell, shook his head, and said "I just don't understand why you couldn't do it all. I though you were Superman." I replied, "I thought I was, too."

That was a huge turning point in my life.

As it is now, I'm much more careful about where I put my confidence. I'm also more aware about how much I commit myself to. 

But like I said, the test doesn't care about that. So lessons learned from past mistakes are just translated into an algorithm that throws me under another type. :/


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Rim said:


> There are good sides to every type and you have a tritype, not every 5 is the same and we don't display all sides of out type all the time. Try and find the qualities.


Qualities - extreme loyalty to a very select few (although I try and push everyone away when stressed - I can't cope with my needs let alone someone else's), unbending concentration leading to deep understanding (but lacking action), laughing at the madness of what others consider normal (sometimes people understand and laugh with me) and lack of attachment to any belief (but arguing vehemently for one side to gain another perspective). Nothing to suggest I'm not a 5 and the downsides are there for all to see. Or not if I'm hiding :ninja: 5 is so obviously my type in many ways it wasn't challenging enough working it out so I overthought everything and convinced myself I was other types, all the while avoiding taking action to improve myself. It's time to jump in to the game of life - wish me luck!



Rim said:


> Hmm you seem 5w6 1w9 4w5 from these results, that would be 145 archetype.


Close - I'm pretty sure I'm a 3w4 at the end though. 95% of the time I couldn't care less how I come across to others but whenever I do finally decide to do something regarding image I simply have to be the best by a socially accepted standard (but not in a conventional way), if I can't achieve this I hide that I'm doing it at all from most people. I'm never going to test highly on an assertive type because I'm not assertive but the motivation fits far more than I'd like.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

JuliaRhys said:


> @Rim
> 
> I do. I don't choose an answer until I can provide myself with at least one or two solid examples of where I behaved in such a way in the past.
> 
> ...


 well originally you were like that. So thinking you are superman is in your nature by default. ^^ you really are an 8 lol. Wish I had that kind of solid faith in myself. I can see a problem coming my way long before it arrives :\ makes me always so vigilant and anxious.


----------



## StarStrucked (Jun 26, 2011)

*Thanks for the test, it seems pretty accurate. :happy:*

*The Distribution of Your Scores*


Type One: 12
Type Two: 10
Type Three: 14
Type Four: 54
Type Five: 38
Type Six: 27
Type Seven: 23
Type Eight: 4
Type Nine: 29
*Your probable Enneagram Type*

Your main type is *4*. 
Considering the wings you should be a *4w5*

*Though I still wish I was 4w3.. :dry:*


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

*PSTypes Enneagram Test Results
The Distribution of Your Scores*

*Type One:*

15
* Type Two:*

11*
Type Three:*

58
*Type Four:*

13
* Type Five:*

40
*Type Six:*

10*
Type Seven:*

21*
Type Eight:*

53*
Type Nine:*

38

Your probable Enneagram Type
Your main type is 3.
Considering the wings you should be a 3w4.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

*PSTypes Enneagram Test Results*

*The Distribution of Your Scores*



Type One:

10
Type Two:

36
Type Three:

39
Type Four:

23
Type Five:

7
Type Six:

16
Type Seven:

27
Type Eight:

12
Type Nine:

25

 *Your probable Enneagram Type*

Your main type is *3*. 
Considering the wings you should be a *3w2*.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

*PSTypes Enneagram Test Results*

*The Distribution of Your Scores*




Type One: 25
Type Two: 9
Type Three: 42
Type Four: 15
Type Five: 36
Type Six: 32
Type Seven: 35
Type Eight: 45
Type Nine: 24
 *Your probable Enneagram Type*

Your main type is *8*. 
Considering the wings you should be a *8w7*.


----------



## Thinkist (Sep 8, 2011)

*PSTypes Enneagram Test Results*

*The Distribution of Your Scores*


Type One:

15
Type Two:

9
Type Three:

19
Type Four:

16
Type Five:

40
Type Six:

25
Type Seven:

16
Type Eight:

0
Type Nine:

42
*Your probable Enneagram Type*

Your main type is *9*. 
Considering the wings you should be a *9w1*. 

Imma gonna change my 3w2 to a 3w4. I thought something was funny about my tritype.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, from that Enneagram test, I am actually a Type 6 with 6w5 wing. At least I keep heading back to type 5. lol


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

*PSTypes Enneagram Test Results*

*The Distribution of Your Scores*



Type One:

17
Type Two:

26
Type Three:

22
Type Four:

42
Type Five:

54
Type Six:

34
Type Seven:

32
Type Eight:

19
Type Nine:

43

 *Your probable Enneagram Type*

Your main type is *5*. 
Considering the wings you should be a *5w4*.





That's a bingo! :] 5-9-2 uh huhhh!


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Jamie.Ether said:


> That's a bingo! :] 5-9-2 uh huhhh!


 I've been wondering for a while - if you're pretty sure you're a 5 why is it not your "official" type? :happy:


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

asmit127 said:


> I've been wondering for a while - if you're pretty sure you're a 5 why is it not your "official" type? :happy:


 Ohhh yeah. haha. I was debating about it not too long ago. I took my type off and forgot to put it back up. I don't know what I was thinking now... just overthinking really >.<


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I got 5w4. That's the type of the person who watched me, so I think that pretty much proves I'm a 9...
which actually has taken some brutal honesty to admit. I felt more powerful when I thought I was a 4.


----------



## Thinkist (Sep 8, 2011)

Jamie.Ether said:


> *PSTypes Enneagram Test Results*
> 
> *The Distribution of Your Scores*
> 
> ...


Actually, from these results, it looks like you're triple-withdrawn: 5w4, 9w8, 4w5. It would appear that you just happen to have strong 2, 6, and 7 traits.


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, I'm not type Two, that's for sure...


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

It told me I was a 7w6, and I laughed.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

PSTypes Enneagram Test Results

The Distribution of Your Scores

Type One: 15
Type Two: 12
Type Three: 26
Type Four: 19
Type Five: 53
Type Six: 33
Type Seven: 32
Type Eight: 5
Type Nine: 55
Your probable Enneagram Type

Your main type is 9.
Considering the wings you should be a 9w1.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

Thinkist said:


> Actually, from these results, it looks like you're triple-withdrawn: 5w4, 9w8, 4w5. It would appear that you just happen to have strong 2, 6, and 7 traits.


 I've been wondering about that also... It's hard to tell because Type 5 disintegrates to Type 8 and integrates to Type 7, and having a 4 wing...I can't tell if that is why I score on those higher or what. Also, honestly, I don't want to be a triple-withdrawn.


----------

